# Fotos de um Algarve seco



## algarvio1980 (20 Nov 2009 às 19:52)

Aqui ficam algumas fotos da paisagem que eu vejo há meses no Algarve e pelo andar, assim vai continuar mais algum tempo.

*Estrada 125 ( Olhão - Faro)*







*Canavial seco*






*Estrada 125 - ribeiro totalmente coberto pelo canavial*






*Campos secos*





















*Rio Seco (zona da Galvana)*











Fotos gentilmente cedidas por Ana Santos.

Estas fotos foram tiradas nesta semana, de salientar as duas últimas imagens para o lixo que se encontra no Rio Seco, ninguém limpa algum dia chove demais e depois dizem que há estragos.


----------



## MSantos (21 Nov 2009 às 00:50)

Parecem fotos do mês de Agosto, que tristexa ver tudo tão seco

O lixo acumulado no leito do Rio Seco é lamentavel


----------



## AnDré (21 Nov 2009 às 01:25)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Estas fotos foram tiradas nesta semana, de salientar as duas últimas imagens para o lixo que se encontra no Rio Seco, ninguém limpa algum dia chove demais e depois dizem que há estragos.



Já não bastava a seca...
Enfim! Lá diz o ditado: _Um mal nunca vem só._


----------

